# World of Goo: Kapitel 4 - Die Befreiung



## PinKing (9. März 2009)

Ich komme einfach nicht mehr weiter: World of Goo, Kapitel 4, Level: Die Befreiung.

Wer weiß, was ich ganz unten über der Lava machen muss??

Das game ist einfach nur spitze - aber jetzt frustet es enorm, durch extrem schwere Rätsel...

Danke für Hinweise


----------



## lurks (10. März 2009)

Such mal bei Youtube da gibt es Videos wie die Rätsel zu lösen sind

lURKS


----------



## manf (10. März 2009)

Und meiner Meinung nach fehlt ein Editor um selbst Level zu bauen. Da das Hauptspiel ja schon recht kurz geraten ist. Und die OCD Ziele frusten echt ohne Ende


----------

